# PE Passing Grade



## Ziggi (Oct 18, 2010)

Passing Grade. If you want to know how many questions you got right on your PE exam, here is what you have to do:

After you get your results from your board, multiply percentage of the correct problems from your diagnostic report by the number of questions for your topic. After you get number of correct problems for the morning and afternoon, add them and divide by 80, so you can see total percentage you got in the exam. Share it here, so we can find out passing grade. Numbers below are based on the assumption of 2.5% per problem.

MORNING:

Construction: 8

Geotechnical: 8

Structural: 8

Transportation: 8

Water Resources: 8

AFTERNOON

Construction

Earthwork: 4

Estimating &amp; Costs: 7

Operations and meth. 6

Scheduling: 7

Quality Control: 4

Temporary structures: 5

Health &amp; safety: 3

Other Topics: 4

Geotechnical:

Exploration &amp; Sampling: 3

Engineering Properties: 5

Soil Mechanics Analysis: 5

Earth Structures: 4

Shallow Foundation: 6

Deep Foundation: 4

Earth Retaining Structures: 6

Earthquake Engineering: 2

Other Topics: 5

Structural:

Loadings: 5

Analysis: 5

Mechanics of Materials: 5

Materials: 5

Member design: 10

Design Criteria: 5

Other Topics: 5

Transportation:

Traffic Analysis: 9

Transportation Planning: 3

Geometric design: 12

Traffic Safety: 6

Other Topics: 10

Water Resources:

Closed Conduit: 6

Open Conduit: 6

Hydrology: 6

Groundwater and wells: 3

Wastewater Treatment: 6

Water Quality: 6

Water Treatment: 6

Economics: 1


----------



## Bean PE (Oct 20, 2010)

This is of no value. If you pass, great, and you won't get a diagnostic. If you fail, you should have a pretty good idea whether you were close, or if you totally bombed it (especially after 2-3 minutes with the diagnostic). Either way, trying to figure out an arbitrary "passing score" (FYI, the passing score is 70. Not 70/80, not 70%, just 70 - it's meaningless) is a total waste of time. If you failed, spend the time studying for next time.


----------



## FusionWhite (Oct 20, 2010)

Ahhhhhh..... I haven't studied any hydrology or soil mechanics!


----------



## HerrKaLeun (Oct 20, 2010)

Bean PE said:


> (FYI, the passing score is 70. Not 70/80, not 70%, just 70


Can you (or someone else) explain that better? I was under the impression all states implemented by law that 70 is the passing score. (and I hope 70% and not 70/80).

NCEES then takes some questions out (likely the ones everyone got wrong) and the passing score is determined on 70% of the remaining (for example 75) questions. So instead of 56 scores needed (70% of 80) only 52.5 scores (70% of 75) is needed.

Is there some rule of thumb (I know, every test is different and they keep it secret) to say that having about 60% (or whatever number) correct is passing?


----------



## Bean PE (Oct 20, 2010)

There are no units associated with the "70." Study like you want to get them all right and you'll do fine. Studying with the goal of eeking by will almost guarantee failure.


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## Dark Knight (Oct 20, 2010)

And here we go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It is not a little early for this?


----------



## RJs (Oct 20, 2010)

Don't count your chicken before they are hatched. Target for 100% regardless of whatever is your preparation.


----------



## Bean PE (Oct 20, 2010)

Dark Knight said:


> And here we go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> It is not a little early for this?


Seriously, the test is still over a week away, results are a couple months away, and people are already planning on analyzing their failure diagnostic to try to figure out the magical passing grade?

YOU'RE DOING IT WRONG.


----------



## navyasw02 (Oct 20, 2010)

Bean - I dont think anybody is trying to shoot for the minimum, but like others, I'm also confused as to what you mean about the 70 thing. My PE prep class instructor basically said roughly 70% is passing, give or take a few that the board decides to throw out and also depending on the distribution of the scores for each exam. I'm just trying to understand what your definition is of the passing range.


----------



## benbo (Oct 21, 2010)

navyasw02 said:


> Bean - I dont think anybody is trying to shoot for the minimum, but like others, I'm also confused as to what you mean about the 70 thing. My PE prep class instructor basically said roughly 70% is passing, give or take a few that the board decides to throw out and also depending on the distribution of the scores for each exam. I'm just trying to understand what your definition is of the passing range.


Nobody knows the passing score. Nobody includes your PE prep class instructor. He is probably making a reasonable guess, but it is a guess. And if he is talking about the "distribution of the scores" he is completely wrong. It has zero to do with that.

They do this by equating, using a pool of questions for which they have known statistics. It is all on the NCEES web site.

I hope the guy is more accurate on the test content than he is on the grading process.

If you get the necessary number correct to pass, based on this equating process, they call that a 70. This is NOT 70%. In many states they don't even use the "70" number anymore. California is one. If an instructor tells you that you will get a "70" in California, they are completely wrong, because they only give pass/fail now. How many times does this have to be explained?

Also, this notion of NCEES taking out questions. My bet is that this happens rarely. Don't assume there are any questions that won't count.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 21, 2010)

benbo said:


> How many times does this have to be explained?


every 6 months


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 21, 2010)

My advice? Don't waste your time worrying about what the passing score is. It is irrelevant. Your focus should be on answering as many questions as possible in the time alloted. You will never know what the cut score is, so don't waste time and energy trying to figure it out.


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 21, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> benbo said:
> 
> 
> > How many times does this have to be explained?
> ...


several times every six months.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 21, 2010)

> Operations and meth. 6


don't do meth!


----------



## HerrKaLeun (Oct 21, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> benbo said:
> 
> 
> > How many times does this have to be explained?
> ...


I understand the frustration with that we ask the same question every time. The problem is that it never gets "explained". I know it is pass/fail but no one ever answers the question on how many questions need to be answered correctly to pass. all we know (and ever gets explained) it is based on the magic 70, but the part of what is needed to get to 70 is skipped.

For any school class I know that 95% is an A, 90% a B etc. and my minimum requirement is a D or whatever. But here there is no real information at all besides the magic "70" , which no one seems to be able to explain what one has to do to achieve "70".

And no, we are not trying to study less if we knew what we needed. First, we don't know how hard the test will be, second even when achieving a " D" gets you a high school degree, many students still study to get an A (or just study as much as possible to be on the safe side not to fail).

I wondered the same thing before taking the FE and stopped caring entirely the day I got my "pass" letter. We all will stop asking the day we get the same " pass" letter for the PE  then a new generation of test takers will ask the same question and we will be frustrated by it


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 21, 2010)

HerrKaLeun said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > benbo said:
> ...


It never gets "explained" b/c the question can't be answered. The number of questions on the exam that have to be answered correctly in order to pass is *never* released, therefore no one here can answer that question.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 21, 2010)

I swear some of the questions on my exam couldn't be answered either! :wacko: :blink:


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 21, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> I swear some of the questions on my exam couldn't be answered either! :wacko: :blink:


lol


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 21, 2010)

I swear, people, use the search option and you'll see many, many threads on this topic.


----------



## navyasw02 (Oct 21, 2010)

Wow, there's some serious Haterade on this topic, sorry I probed into such a sensitive issue. Next time I'll limit my questions to the easy and pain free topics like whether putting a mosque at ground zero is a good idea or whether gays should marry or serve in the military.


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 21, 2010)

navyasw02 said:


> Wow, there's some serious Haterade on this topic, sorry I probed into such a sensitive issue. Next time I'll limit my questions to the easy and pain free topics like whether putting a mosque at ground zero is a good idea or whether gays should marry or serve in the military.


:banhim:


----------



## benbo (Oct 21, 2010)

> Next time I'll limit my questions to the easy and pain free topics like whether putting a mosque at ground zero is a good idea or whether gays should marry or serve in the military.


THose are questions that are matters of opinion, not questions that have been answered probably 1000 times on here, or that don't have answers that can be found on the NCEES website, and in the FAQs on "the other board" for that matter.

Plus, the test passing score question is one that seems to engender "Elvis lives" enthusiasts who all seem to have some inside scoop on the cut score. Only NCEES, and the people that participate in setting the cut score know, and they are not supposed to spill the beans.

Seriously, if someone just asked I would not be annoyed to explain to them. or point them to NCEES. It is the plethora of theories assserted as fact that bother me.


----------



## navyasw02 (Oct 21, 2010)

benbo said:


> Seriously, if someone just asked I would not be annoyed to explain to them. or point them to NCEES. It is the plethora of theories assserted as fact that bother me.


If that's your irritation, blame NCEES for creating a shroud of mystery to make a multiple choice exam something more than it really is.


----------



## benbo (Oct 21, 2010)

navyasw02 said:


> benbo said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously, if someone just asked I would not be annoyed to explain to them. or point them to NCEES. It is the plethora of theories assserted as fact that bother me.
> ...


THere's no mystery. They explain the whole process, they just don't release the exact passing score, and they make that pretty clear. I don't expect engineers to just make up passing percentages and claim they are fact.

We've all been through it. Do the best you can and quit worrying about it. I bet most people couldn't even accurately state exactly how many they got correct right after walking out of the exam, so what difference does it make?


----------



## navyasw02 (Oct 21, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> navyasw02 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, there's some serious Haterade on this topic, sorry I probed into such a sensitive issue. Next time I'll limit my questions to the easy and pain free topics like whether putting a mosque at ground zero is a good idea or whether gays should marry or serve in the military.
> ...


Don't you have to see if I weigh the same as a duck first?


----------



## cableguy (Oct 21, 2010)

navyasw02 said:


> Don't you have to see if I weigh the same as a duck first?


We shall use my largest scales...


----------



## navyasw02 (Oct 21, 2010)

benbo said:


> navyasw02 said:
> 
> 
> > benbo said:
> ...


I'm not worried about it. I was simply asking a question to clarify what Bean said earlier and it got all worked up in here like I said bomb on an airplane. If it's such a sensitive issue, make it a sticky and dont cut people's nads off because they're trying to learn how the process works.

The NCEES scoring definition is about as clear as mud and a lot of test takers find comfort in the fact that they know that there's a minimum standard required to pass, not this nebulous "we'll move our cut score around" stuff. There is really no reason other than this mystery aura creation that NCEES cant just come out and say "Our cut score varies based on the statistical results of the exam and an evaluation of minimum standards, and has historically averaged around X."


----------



## HerrKaLeun (Oct 21, 2010)

considering this forum is dedicated to the PE test and how to pass it, asking for the passing score was not too off-topic. But maybe I ask on an IT or car board if they know... since it doesn't seem to be appropriate here... :mf_followthroughfart:

We know there isn't a definite answer thanks to NCEES being so secretive. but i was hoping to find out if getting 70% right is safe to pass (and NCEES does some magic, so that in reality 65% or so will let you pass too)

And yes, most people asking this questions have searched, googled and everything. We also searched on how that was handled years ago when NCEES also gave more information than just pass/fail.

Since passing the test is the whole purpose, it seems to be a legit question to me how much is needed to pass... If you don't know the answer, just don't reply and ignore our stupid question. I bet anything, before you passed you were as curious as we are. I was hoping for someone to reply who has some better idea.


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 21, 2010)

navyasw02 said:


> I'm not worried about it. I was simply asking a question to clarify what Bean said earlier and it got all worked up in here like I said bomb on an airplane a plane could not take off from a conveyor.


fixed it for you.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 21, 2010)

> The NCEES scoring definition is about as clear as mud and a lot of test takers find comfort in the fact that they know that there's a minimum standard required to pass, not this nebulous "we'll move our cut score around" stuff.


How is that comforting? If you know if need a 67 or 72 or the square root of Pittsburgh or any other random number, you are probably going to:

1 - Focus on hitting that number instead of trying to answer every question right. Oh, I only need a raw score of X, so I can just gloss over wastewater since I can nail the other sections. Then you get a couple of tough ones on construction wrong and fail. And,

2 - Go mad during the test. Did I get this one right, did I get that one right, I know I need X but I'm only sure I'm at Y so far.

Just go in there, sit down, and do your best on each problem. It doesn't matter how many points you pass or fail by. I've never met someone with special Super-PE powers because the aced the test or someone who got his hands cut off for bombing it.


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 21, 2010)

HerrKaLeun said:


> considering this forum is dedicated to the PE test and how to pass it, asking for the passing score was not too off-topic. But maybe I ask on an IT or car board if they know... since it doesn't seem to be appropriate here... :mf_followthroughfart:
> We know there isn't a definite answer thanks to NCEES being so secretive. but i was hoping to find out if getting 70% right is safe to pass (and NCEES does some magic, so that in reality 65% or so will let you pass too)
> 
> And yes, most people asking this questions have searched, googled and everything. We also searched on how that was handled years ago when NCEES also gave more information than just pass/fail.
> ...


It's not that it's an off topic question, it has just been asked over and over and over and over and over and over...

If you search the board you are sure to find it.


----------



## navyasw02 (Oct 21, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> HerrKaLeun said:
> 
> 
> > considering this forum is dedicated to the PE test and how to pass it, asking for the passing score was not too off-topic. But maybe I ask on an IT or car board if they know... since it doesn't seem to be appropriate here... :mf_followthroughfart:
> ...


This is the problem with internet forums, the same questions come up over and over. It's the nature of the beast. People either dont search and ask or they do search and they are not satisfied with the answers and ask again. If you dont want to answer it or read it, then dont. It is counterproductive to chastise people who are looking for knowledge just because you don't like what is being answered. There's plenty of other sections on this board to carry on all the other conversations you want.

When I say you, I dont mean you, I mean the collective you that is all the people who responded with daggers instead of something constructive.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 21, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> navyasw02 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not worried about it. I was simply asking a question to clarify what Bean said earlier and it got all worked up in here like I said bomb on an airplane a plane could not take off from a conveyor.
> ...


No f'ing way that could work!


----------

